# LMS 3595 Gear Removal



## Triggerscan (May 19, 2020)

I have a question on the two 42 tooth gears that are driven by the motor.  Does anyone know how to remove them?  I'm going to install an Electronic Lead Screw and I'm looking at ways to drive an encoder.  Ideally, I'd like to replace the 42 tooth gear on the shaft driven by the motor belt with a 42 tooth pulley with flanges and use that to drive the encoder which will also have a 42 tooth pulley.  That means the other 42 gear which seems to be mounted on a fixed standoff shaft would also need to be removed as it would be in the way of the belt.  Does anyone know how to remove these two gears?


----------



## higgite (May 19, 2020)

I have an LMS 3540, which is the non-Deluxe model of the 3595, i.e., without the digital readouts on the cross slide and compound slide. Otherwise, they're supposedly identical. To take the 42T gears off of mine, you unscrew the socket head cap screws that are holding them on and slide them off their axles. Is yours different?

Tom


----------



## Triggerscan (May 21, 2020)

Well, I finally got them off, but had to use a gear puller.  The one on the stand off was the hardest and almost seemed to be a tight press fit.  Thanks.


----------



## danm2116 (May 24, 2020)

I am new to using a metal lathe and am looking at the LMS 3540 or 3595. Can I ask what your thoughts are of the lathe overall.


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 30, 2020)

I have a 3595 and it is a great machine.  Its rigid and very powerful.  You're not gonna break any gears or leadscrew components with this machine unless you crash it.  Even then, it takes a beating and keeps on going.  At my full time job I run engine lathes and  I can honestly tell you that the capabilities of the 8x20 machine are astonishing.  I have several times drilled steel with a 3/4" drill and it powered right through.  The 1-1/4 HP BLDC motor has enough torque to take deep OD and ID cuts and a lot of RPM that you won't need to use.  It will cut a huge selection of threads (yes some of the higher pitch threads are a little odd to set up the gear train) and it has power carriage and crossslide.  There is no threading dial but its no big deal threading with the leadscrew engaged.  I actually prefer this method even on a Monarch toolroom lathe.  The only thing I was not crazy about was the digital readouts on the compound and cross-slide.  I eventually removed them since I didn't trust them to be that accurate.  I prefer to see a dial and its easy to account for backlash but with the style DRO it came with you cant trust it.  At the time of purchase I was considering a 7x14 mini lathe and I am grateful that I never went down that road.  Dont get me wrong, the 7x14 is a popular machine but you are very limited to what you can do.  The LMS 3595 and 3540 are built very well and I think the only difference other than the DRO's is that the deluxe comes with different handwheels and the full set of change gears.  There is not a lot of information on the web about this machine because its a larger style bench lathe and at its price range its comparable to older used American made lathes of its size range on the market.  Actually for the American machines your usually gonna spend a few grand more.  For some reason it just hasn't been noticed and I wish it were the other way around because its worth it.  
Let me know if you have any more questions
Brandon 


danm2116 said:


> I am new to using a metal lathe and am looking at the LMS 3540 or 3595. Can I ask what your thoughts are of the lathe overall.


----------



## higgite (May 30, 2020)

danm2116 said:


> I am new to using a metal lathe and am looking at the LMS 3540 or 3595. Can I ask what your thoughts are of the lathe overall.


Search the forum for "3540" and you'll find some useful info on the basic lathe without the digital readouts.

My personal experience over 6 years in a nutshell is very positive, much like 9t8z28's.

Tom


----------



## danm2116 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you all. I have the LMS 5500 bench mill and am happy with it ( w/my limited knowledge ) . A friend donated a real Ebay China mini lathe and after working on it a while I got the tailstock aligned ,and carriage anchors installed. It's now not a total p.o.s. So far working surprisingly well but haven't drilled the workpiece yet for tapping.   This is my first time working with a metal lathe and enjoying it. Thanks again everyone.

Dan


----------

